# Surf Rod Sand Spikes



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I am now stocking the new Sand Spikes for surf fishing that Chris is building,,, come on in and take a look,, you will not buy a better spike for the price.... here is a not so good picture from my cell phone...










He is also building a sand anchor for stern beaching your boat,,, great idea, and good price..










have to see it and hold it... come on in,,,,

call for pricing...


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Kenny!


----------

